# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  cree un damier

## kespy13

bonjour a tous

je possde une interface graphique avec au milieu un Panel

je souhaiterait reprsenter dans ce panel un "plateau" (c-a-d un tableau a deux dimension)  avec dans les cases des images qui pourront par la suite se deplacer

et je ne voit pas du tout comment cree la representation de ce plateau

si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider

merci a tous

----------


## remika

Je te donne un exemple de Panel que j'ai fait qui cre un damier, et met des images dedans, bien sur ce n'est qu'une partie de mon programme donc a compilera pas mais c'est le principe :



```

```

Cette classe prive est dans ma JFrame, et mon plateau est un private Animal[][] dans ma JFrame o Animal correspondrait  la reprsentation d'une de tes pices.

----------


## kespy13

merci ca correspond a l'ebauche que je chercher

----------

